# chesneau bags, worth it?



## terrysgirl33 (13 Apr 2007)

Has anyone bought a handbag, or other item from chesneau?  Are they worth it?


----------



## Carpenter (13 Apr 2007)

I bought a Chesneau bag for my wife a few years ago and she loves it.  It seemed expensive at the time but they are of good quality and if you ever have any problems (I was assured on purchase) that the customer service is excellent.


----------



## Cashstrapped (13 Apr 2007)

Bought one about 10 years ago and it's still in great condition, worth every penny as far as I'm concerned.  Have a look at the website goodgiver.com they have a small few on sale, click on the sale button to get the actual reduced price, might be exactly what your looking for and are as affordable as Chesneau gets...


----------



## joanmul (16 Apr 2007)

I bought a couple down in Bennettsbridge when we were down in Kilkenny for a weekend.  One of the bags I think was a sample - I've never seen another like it since and you get things slightly cheaper - not much!


----------



## droileen (17 Apr 2007)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Has anyone bought a handbag, or other item from chesneau? Are they worth it?


Hi,  I bought several bags as presents from their Bennetsbridge factory outlet, in Co. Kilkenny.   Ask them about sale items - they hold them out the back !  Half price with very little defects.  Beautiful leather products.


----------



## puffin (17 Apr 2007)

There has been a sale on in the Bennetsbridge shop...up to 50% reductions supposedly. Think it's still on, phone them to make sure though as it's been on some time now.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (17 Apr 2007)

Called in there on Saturday, the sale ended on Sunday, but as it turned out the bag I wanted was only on sale in pink, so I ended up paying full price.  While it is a lot of money, I was more concerned about the quality of the bags.  So far I'm very pleased!!!


----------



## mcaul (23 Apr 2007)

You won't have a problem - wife has 3 of them in everyday use for the past 4/3/2 years. Radley Bags have opened up in the Kildare village outlet, so this years bag came from them! - 35% off retail price.


----------



## lyonsie (23 Apr 2007)

Absolutely fab.   The leather is the best and will last forever.   Their classic styles never go out of fashion and of course they are Irish.   Their other shop is at the side entrance of Brown Thomas, gives you a good idea what styles are available at the moment and the range of colours.
I have 4 of them and am looking forward to buying my 5th (in black)... must have.....

L.


----------



## mcaul (23 Mar 2008)

Chesneau's annual Easter sale in Bennetsbridge back on until next Tuesday.


----------



## rmelly (23 Mar 2008)

I have a chesneau wallet, does the trick, has probably worn less than previous ones.


----------

